# Something I've been wondering about.



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 14, 2016)

When I first got my tegu, who was 2 foot, and I had him in a 4x2x2 cage which was sort of small. He would constantly rub on the glass in the front. This created a scar on his face, which did not cause any infection, but was something that I was worried about. I made a thread about having trouble with him eating, and I've gotten him to take food from me a few times, but the problem is, he hasnt been eating on his own nearly enough, even when he got his new 6x2x2 horse trough. I've had to force feed him out of fear of starvation. it's not any rough forcefeeding, usually I simply open his mouth, and put a piece of meat or turkey in it, and he'll swallow it on his own. He is definitely not in hibernation. He gets up and basks and drinks everyday. I've offered every type of food I could think of. quail, quail eggs, chicken eggs, grapes, chicken gizzards, mice pinkes/fuzzies/hoppers, red runner roaches, dubia roaches, superworms, kiwi, ground turkey, talapia, pink salmon, and the list goes on. I'm starting to suspect he was a wild caught and not a cb as I was told. He has various scars on him, and is always trying to escape the cage like he's trapped. The reason I have waited so long to make this thread is because I feel so embaressed about it. I think I'm doing something wrong, but I've studied care on tegus for so long, and at this point everything seems to be perfect. But he doesn't take food. Does anybody have tips? I'm completely out of ideas.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 16, 2016)

Help? I really need it


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 16, 2016)

If he has a hot spot of about 115F that grades to mid-upper 70s where his hide is, he WILL eat if he's hungry. Try small to medium-sized frozen/thawed mice.


----------



## Michael Graham (Apr 16, 2016)

I agree with Walt. Even if it's something they don't exactly like very much, they'll eat it if they're hungry.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 19, 2016)

Basking temp now ranges from 108 to 115 to 125. I have 4 lamps above his cage. Water is always clean, my room is about 50% humidity but I still mist him :/. Hasn't eaten for 5 days since I stopped force feeding him. And btw was this forum down the last couple days for you all? I couldn't get on D:.


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Take him to the vet and get a fecal test. He could possibly have an intestinal parasite that is causing his lack of want for food. Everything else seems within range, but the basking temperature may be too high. Make sure he also has proper ventilation.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 25, 2016)

Definetly has proper ventilation, the whole lid is screen. I will get a fecal done though, since I already have to do it for my bearded dragon.


----------



## dpjm (Apr 29, 2016)

What is his body condition like (does he seem emaciated)? 

Does he poop regularly when he does eat? Impactions will often cause total appetite loss, more so than an internal parasite.

What is his age? As they get older their appetite diminishes and they don't (shouldn't) eat on a daily basis.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 29, 2016)

He does poop regularly, and will not eat even if I wait him out a week.


----------



## thatoneguy (Apr 30, 2016)

I would agree with taking him to a vet.

Check to make sure your UV bulbs are actually putting out UV.

Have you tried mice?


----------



## dpjm (Apr 30, 2016)

How long has he not been eating, when did you notice?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 30, 2016)

its been almost since I got him. I dont know how the people before me treated him, but he has various scars on him in random places. hes eaten a few mice but recently stopped. I've started to think it's either parasites or trouble pooping. Either way hes going to the vet soon, so I'll have to see what she has to say.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 30, 2016)

A trip to a qualified vet who knows exotics is NEVER a bad idea. I recommend it.


----------



## Justsomedude (May 3, 2016)

yea I agree with walter if a problem with any animal appears to linger its best to just get your pet to the vet!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 3, 2016)

hes gonna go with my beardy today


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 3, 2016)

Paul (tegu) has hookworms. The vet was very nice and gave us free medication . We've known her for a long time so it was awesome! The beardy seems to be free of coccidia but we are still awaiting the tests from his stool sample.


----------



## Justsomedude (May 3, 2016)

Wow! What exactly are hookworms? Are they common?


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Paul (tegu) has hookworms. The vet was very nice and gave us free medication . We've known her for a long time so it was awesome! The beardy seems to be free of coccidia but we are still awaiting the tests from his stool sample.


Good deal.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 3, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Wow! What exactly are hookworms? Are they common?


not really sure myself. I believe they come from outdoor conditions but I may be wrong. All I know is that now im not buying any more animals from my local reptile show, because every one of them has had problems, while the one I got offline is doing Fantastic even after having to wait 2 days in the mail because of fedex being retarded. And that was a chameleon, I was amazed he went that long without water.


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> not really sure myself. I believe they come from outdoor conditions but I may be wrong. All I know is that now im not buying any more animals from my local reptile show, because every one of them has had problems, while the one I got offline is doing Fantastic even after having to wait 2 days in the mail because of fedex being retarded. And that was a chameleon, I was amazed he went that long without water.


Well put. Ha!


----------



## Justsomedude (May 3, 2016)

Lol that's interesting


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 3, 2016)

Dixie reptile show and repticon use to have such good dealers too .


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Dixie reptile show and repticon use to have such good dealers too .


That's too bad.


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

I have Hamburg and Oakes. Both good.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 3, 2016)

Now I'm a little bit worried. I gave him a little bit of raw chicken egg without thinking about it. It was from home raised chickens, but now im worried of desease . Is he safe?


----------



## Justsomedude (May 3, 2016)

Yea I used to drink a dozen raw eggs a day and I never had a problem....minus the cholesterol


----------



## Walter1 (May 3, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> Yea I used to drink a dozen raw eggs a day and I never had a problem....minus the cholesterol


Exactly. No problem.


----------

